# Kathryn's blog



## kathryn303 (Apr 16, 2007)

Even though I don't have my rabbit yet, I thoughtI'd start my blog by telling everyone a bit about myself.

my name: Kathryn

age: 13 (almost 14!)

birthday: April 17th (just 2 more days!!)

haircolor: "dirty" blonde hair (between brown and blonde) or light brown hair

eye color: blue

height: 4 feet 11 inches (still really short)

hobbies and interests: drawing, world of warcraft, computers, maplestory, fantasy art, and of course, my pets!

A little about my animals.....

I started out only having 1 dog and 2 cats. When I was 10 Igot a hamster and have had many hamsters ever since then.Hamsters are what made me fall in love with the smalleranimals. Last year, I got a cornsnake. And thenthis year, I am getting a rabbit. I have wanted a rabbit eversince reading the peter rabbit books (having rabbit wallpaper in myroom could have something to do with it also) For easter thisyear, my grandma and grandpa told me that they found a dutch rabbitbreeder and reserved a rabbit for me of my choice. I shouldbe getting the rabbit either later april or early May. 

Here are my current pets.....

Lily! The Sheltie puppy.







Macho!The fat cat.






Timothy! The tries-to-be-wild-but-gets-fatter-every-year cat! He's my baby. 






Voldemort! The tiny cornsnake that strikes at me! (sorry if it's blurry)






And last, but definately not least....Minnie! My wonderfuland spoiled little dwarf hamster! (isn't she cute?! :inlove










:sickbunny:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 16, 2007)

Wow, how interesting. The snakestrikes at you? That's funny, is it young? That maybe why. My brother has one python, one passed away.They usually don't strike.

Looking forward to hearing more about you and your pets. When do you get your bunny? I bet your exctited!


----------



## kathryn303 (Apr 16, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote:*


> Wow, how interesting. The snake strikes atyou? That's funny, is it young? That may bewhy. My brother has one python, one passed away.They usually don't strike.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more about you and your pets. When do you get your bunny? I bet your exctited!


Voldemort is still really tiny. I bought him inDecember. When I first bought him, I would hold him all thetime. Then one day, I think I tried to pick him up when hewas a bit hungry and he bit me. It didn't really hurt, justscared the heck out of me. I stoppedholding him after that and now I think that he has gotten used to notbeing handeled. I just need to handel him everyday and heshould eventually stop. I just need to muster up enoughcourage (and maybe wear some really thick gloves!) 

I get the bunny in about 2 weeks. My grandparents are gettingit as a gift for me, but I get to pick out the bunny. Theyalready have a dutchbunny of my choice reserved for me from abreeder that they already visited. But, I really want to getone from an animal shelter since it's after Easter. I don'tknow if I can do this though, because this bunny is a gift to me. :?


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 16, 2007)

*Your grandparents have wonderful intentions for you. There is nothing wrong getting a rabbit from a good breeder. *

*Maybe mention that you were thinking a rabbit from a shelter orrescue would me cheaper in the long run. Considering most places theycome fixed already. *

*I stress there is nothing wrong getting a rabbit from a good breeder. *



*kathryn303 wrote: *


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Wow, howinteresting. The snake strikes at you? That'sfunny, is it young? That may be why. My brother hasone python, one passed away. They usually don't strike.
> ...


----------



## binkies (Apr 16, 2007)

2 weeks must feel like 2 years! I can't wait to see him/her!


----------



## kathryn303 (Apr 17, 2007)

Here are some pics of the cage and things that I already have set up. 

front view






top view






one side of the inside containing slinky, jingly toy, towel, cardboardhouse, ramp &amp; platform, water bottle, ceramicbowl,and part of the woven mat for her to chew on






other side containing corner litterbox, hanging hay thing with bell,another ceramic bowl, and the other half of the woven mat that got cutoff in the picture (sorry if it's a bit dark)






Here's all the other things that I bought including another litter box,a basket to chew on, rabbit maze ball, yesterday's news rabbit litter,timothy hay, rabbit pellets, and alfalfa cubes.






I still have some other things to buy such as a brush, maybe theharness and lead, and things to 'bunny proof' my room. Pleasetell me how everything looks.


----------



## kathryn303 (Apr 17, 2007)

I was just browsing on petfinder.com for rabbitsin my area and found these fellows. :bunnyheart Ihave to say that it was love at first sight. Here's thelink.http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=7762612They are two lionheads. I really love the looks of lionheadsand they just seem like the sweetest little bunnies.:heartsPlus, they are only about 30 minutes away fromme. I seriously want to take them home before someone elsedoes. I'll have to ask my grandpa tomorrow when he comes overfor my birthday if I can get them instead of a little dutch bunny froma breeder. I have to be honest...from what I've heard aboutthis breeder, I don't know if I want a bunny fromhim. I've never actually met him, though mygrandparents saw the litter of kits that I can chose a dutch from whenthey were 2 days old. Why I don't trust him is because hetold my grandparents that I could take home a baby bunny at 3 weeksold. (which is in 2 weeks) They were born on April5th. My grandparents are expecting to take me to the breederto chose a bunny in 2 weeks, and I'm not sure how to tell them that Idon't want the bunny right then. My grandpa is one of thosepeople where he thinks he knows all and thinks that being too cautiousabout something little (in this case for him, a bunny) isstupid. He'll probably say something like, "oh! itwill be fine! It will be so cute and small at thisage!" Also, I don't know if they've already pre-payed for thedutch bunny already or something..... :dunno:

I want these two lionhead bunnies so badly.... It's killing me....:cry4:


----------



## missyscove (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi. I just love your sheltie! 

While there is nothing wrong with getting a bunny from a reputablebreeder, I would be worried about a breeder that would give a kit awayat three weeks. That is just too young. A bunnythat age would not be likely to be healthy later on in life.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 17, 2007)

I'd be really worried about that breedertoo. Rabbits need to stay with their moms for at least 6weeks, preferably 8. Even if the mom weans them early, mostreputable breeders won't sell a baby until it's 8 weeks old becausewhen it's too young the stress from moving can make it sick.They really are delicate when they're too young.

I think you should bring up your concerns with your grandparents, andthen tell them about the beautiful rabbits up for adoption at theshelter. It would especially be great if you could adopt onethat is already spayed/neutered, which would save you quite a bit ofmoney and stress. If they still want to get you a baby from abreeder, maybe we can help you find one that is more responsible.


----------



## kathryn303 (Apr 18, 2007)

Happy birthday to me!  Igota pink digital camera for my birthday. Now I canstop filling up my mom's camera with pet pictures. Plus, it doesn't have a delay, so I can be sure to catchall those cute moments of animals.


----------



## missyscove (Apr 18, 2007)

I also have a comment re. your water bottle inyour cage. I had that exact same one, until the bracketbroke... but, I mounted mine with the bottle on the outside of thecage, aiming the metal part through the bars. I would beworried that a bunny might try chewing on the bottle. 

Just a suggestion.  

Happy Birthday!:colors:


----------



## kathryn303 (Apr 18, 2007)

Ok, thanks! Once I get the bunny andsee if she chews on it, I will be sure to put it on the outsidesomehow.


----------



## kathryn303 (Apr 21, 2007)

Yesterday, we went to the petstore, and there Isaw the _cutest _grey bunny. It was semi-fluffy,completely grey, had cute little ears, was female, and the guy theresaid she was 6 weeks old. I about melted.:inlove: He let me hold her, and she was just sooo sweet andsoft. She kept on looking at me with the cutestcuriousity. I asked my mom if I could get this bunny insteadof the dutch bunny, and she said something like, "No. Thedutch bunny will be younger, cuter, and smaller. You willlike it more. Plus, this bunny isn't very cute and it'salready huge!" ((it wasn't big at all!)) Then I said, "But, I alreadylove this bunny. Why does it matter what type of bunny Iget?" Then she said, "No! The dutch bunny is a giftfrom your grandma. You are getting the dutchbunny!" She got really mad and I couldn't exactly seewhy. They practically had to pry the bunnyout of myarms and drag me out of the petstore. Now I can't stopthinking about the bunny. I can't help but think about it inthe cage that I already have for her and how well we could have gottenalong together and her having the best life with me. I am atour beach house now, so the bunny is about 2 hours away fromme. When we go back home tomorrow, I think thateven if my mom said that I could get that bunny (which I don't thinkthere is a chance of happening) that the bunny would be gone andalready sold. :cry4: :cry4:


----------



## Blenderpie (Apr 21, 2007)

Relax, fate will ensure that you get the perfectrabbit. Infact, I have never found the right pet, its always found me.I think it's the same with everyone.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 21, 2007)

Kathryn, I really do think you should talk toyour grandparents about that rabbit they want to get for you.They mean well, but they don't realize that getting a rabbit that is soyoung could mean that it is very fragile and more likely to become ill.


----------



## tksama (Apr 21, 2007)

Your kitties are adorable!  And your puppy, too, of course.

Have you gotten a chance to talk to your grandparents at all? (Happybelated birthday, btw ) Maybe if you express your concerns to themdirectly, theyll try to understand your point of view. Right now, itseems like youre anxious about finally getting a bunny (I would betoo, dont worry) so what you need to do is focus on just one of themany rabbits youve seen. (Checking petfinder every day can turn into avery bad habit):foreheadsmack: 

I personally think theres nothing wrong with getting a bunny from abreeder, especially when the litters already there and yourgrandparents have practically made all the arrangements. So, what Iwould do, is when you go to see the bunnies, express to yourgrandparents that if when you see him/her, and they dont look ready togo home, try talking to the breeder, maybe he can hold onto your babyfor a bit longer than three weeks. I know youll fall in love withwhichever bunny you do pick out, just make sure hes ready to leave hismommy before you bring him home:bunnyheart


- Daniela


----------



## kathryn303 (Apr 21, 2007)

I was planning on talking to my grandparents onmy birthday about it, but they never came over because they were toobusy. (my grandpa is an accountant and it was taxseason) They are *supposed* to come over to the beach housewith us tonight, but I'm not sure if they are coming tonight, orsometime later this week. I'll for sure talk to them sometimethis week, because this weekend is supposed to be the time that I go toget my dutch bunny. For now though, I'll just try to stayaway from petstores, because it seems like I want every little cute andsweet bunny that I see. :?

-Katink iris:


----------



## tksama (Apr 21, 2007)

If you do end up in a pet store (it seems like I*accidentally* end up in them all the time!) just occupy your thoughtswith the bundle of joy youre going to have soon and buy him or her anice toy or addition for their cage while youre there Also, while you have the time, start thinking of some names! 

I cant see why your grandparents would disagree with a responsibledecision in the bunnys best interests (and yours, it is unnecessarystress if the bunny becomes ill in such a fragile state). Your best betis to see if the little bun can hang out with the litter for as long aspossible before bringing him home. (Although, chances are, youll wantto take him/her home as soon as you see them think in their bestinterest!)

- Daniela

*
kathryn303 wrote: *


> For now though, I'lljust try to stay away from petstores, because it seems like I wantevery little cute and sweet bunny that I see. :?
> 
> -Katink iris:


----------



## kathryn303 (Apr 25, 2007)

I've been working hard to earn and save up forthe spaying or nuetering of my rabbit. I decided that itwould be easier to start saving early. Today, I cleaned thehouse and earned $25. So far, I have $40 in all saved to payfor it. I'm not exactly sure how much it will cost, so I amgoing on the safe side by making my goal higher than what it willprobably be. My saving goal is $150. Then after Ireach that goal for getting my rabbit fixed, I'll start saving for anNIC cage. I went to target last night and saw all of thestuff there to make it, so now I know where to geteverything. I'm so excited about this bunny!:bunnydance::colors:


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Apr 25, 2007)

wow. you're a very responsible 13 year old. ilove that you've researched ahead, bought all rabbit necessities andthen some - even before you got the actual rabbit. i'm sureyour bunny will be well cared for. just keep it away from the hungrysnake. LOL.

i'm excited to see what bunny you're getting! post pics, ok? i hope youget to change your grandparents' mind about getting a 3 week old bunny.

*
kathryn303 wrote: *


> I've been working hardto earn and save up for the spaying or nuetering of myrabbit. I decided that it would be easier to start savingearly. Today, I cleaned the house and earned $25.So far, I have $40 in all saved to pay for it. I'm notexactly sure how much it will cost, so I am going on the safe side bymaking my goal higher than what it will probably be. Mysaving goal is $150. Then after I reach that goal for gettingmy rabbit fixed, I'll start saving for an NIC cage. I went totarget last night and saw all of the stuff there to make it, so now Iknow where to get everything. I'm so excited about thisbunny! :bunnydance::colors:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 25, 2007)

You are a very smart 13year old. I hope things work out well for you.


----------



## binkies (Apr 25, 2007)

If you have to get the Dutch baby, I really hopeit can stay with momma for a while longer. The last thing you want todo is fall in love and have the baby get stressed and ill and pass away.


----------



## kathryn303 (Apr 25, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> You are a very smart 13year old. I hope thingswork out well for you.


Actually, I'm 14 now. lol  

I still haven't gotten the chance to talk to my grandparents, but Iknow that they will call sometime this week about getting my bunny andI'll talk to them then about it. 

tailof2rabbits: my rabbit would probably be much strongerthan my snake. Voldemort is still extremely tiny.:shock:That reminds me, I need to buy some more food forhim....


----------



## binkies (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm so on edge about this. Anxious really, justwanting to know how it turns out. And really hoping that baby doesn'tget taken away from it's momma too early.


----------



## kathryn303 (Apr 27, 2007)

*binkies wrote:*


> I'm so on edge about this. Anxious really, just wanting toknow how it turns out. And really hoping that baby doesn't get takenaway from it's momma too early.


I try not to worry about this. If anybody tries to pressureme or force me to get this bunny too early, I will refuse to get ituntill it is of a better age. :?

My mom was saying how my grandpa said that this beeder also had somebaby lop bunnies. I need to talk to him to see what age theyare and what kind they are. I'm hoping that they are minilops and a little bit older than the dutch. If they are, thenI will probably get the lop. 

One reason why everyone might pressure me to get this bunny early isbecause the breeder told my grandma that I could get first pick out ofthe dutch bunny babies. :?


----------



## binkies (Apr 27, 2007)

In that case, you can always pick it out and pay for it without actually taking the baby. They do it with dogs all the time.


----------



## kathryn303 (Apr 27, 2007)

*binkies wrote:*


> In that case, you can always pick it out and pay for itwithout actually taking the baby. They do it with dogs all thetime.


I would do that, except I'm afraid that if I see these cutelittle baby bunnies in person, I will fall in love and take one homeright then. That is actually a good idea though....

Some good news! My mom took my dog into the vet today forsome shots, and she asked if they took rabbits and they saidyes! They are very nice and love the animals that they carefor. It gets better though...They said that to get a rabbitspayed, it would cost $85 and for neutering, it would cost$55. That is so much less than I thought it wouldbe! Now I can buy my bunny some more toys!:bunnydance:

I asked my mom if we can go to my grandma's house to talk to them aboutmy bunny. She said that she didn't feel like it rightthen. I'll ask again later tonight. I would callthem, but I'm a bit phone-phobic, so I'd like to do it face toface.


----------



## binkies (Apr 27, 2007)

That is great news! Very inexpensive. Best of luck talking to your grandparents!


----------



## Michaela (Apr 28, 2007)

Wow that's so cheap! Lucky you 

I really hope this works out well for you, but I agree, you will getthe right bunny. When I was looking for my latest bunny it seemed everyoption I turned to just went wrong, I had to wait for ages it seemed.But then I got my little Maddie and she is perfect, so perfect.

Keep us posted on what's happening!


----------



## kathryn303 (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh, my....this didn't happen how I wanted it to..... :foreheadsmack:

Yesterday, I got home and decided to try and call my grandparents totell them that I wanted to wait on the bunny. Well, theydidn't answer. I decided to call in the morning.The next morning, I was getting ready to call, when my grandma andgrandpa came to my house....................

.....................

...................

...................

..................

.......................

......................

....................

WITH A BUNNY!! :scared::sigh

They had decided to make it a surprise and just go and choose one forme. I tried telling them that I didn't want to take the bunnybecause it was too young. My grandpa tried to assure me thatit was alright by saying, "They breeder is already feeding them carrotsand fruit and they are eating it!" ullhair:

I can't give the bunny back so I am kind of stuck with her.I'm going to try to give her the best home ever and make up for herbeing taken away too early. She is extremely cutethough!  

One other thing that I wasn't expecting. The bunny wasn't a dutch bunny. She was a............

.....................

........................

...................

......................

..........................

...............................

........................

.............................

floppy eared bunny!! :hearts

My grandma decided to get her instead of the dutch because she wascuter. They said her parents were larger (so I'm guessingshe's not a mini or holland lop). She is white with greyspots and the cutest thing about her is that one of her ears is up andthe other is down. Unlike the dutches (who were about 3 weeksold), she is 4 weeks and 5 days old. I guess that is betterthan 3 weeks. :?

I held her and she is very sweet and soft. Right now, she isin her cage. I realized that my water bottle leaks, so I sentmy dad to go get a different one, so for now, she has a bowl withwater. She got her paws all wet with it. I saw herdrink a little bit of water, but I havn't seen her eat anything atall. And, she hasn't pooped or peed. :dunno:

They brought me back some pellets that the breeder that was feedingher, so I'm going to slowly change over to my pellets. 

As I said, this wasn't how I was planning on getting a bunny.But, if anyone has any tips for me on anything, I would appreciatethem. 


Oh, and right now my camera is charging, so I'll try to get some pictures of her later.

Oh! I almost forgot! My grandma gave me $100 as alate birthday present also. :shock: Now I have enough moneyto pay for the spaying AND and maybe an NIC cage for when she getsbigger AND maybe a few bunny toys! :bunnydance:


----------



## binkies (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh my! Well, I guess congratulations on your newbaby! There isn't anything you can do now but be extra attentive to it.Making sure there is proper "input and output". Please pleaseplease don't feed it fruits and veggies. It is way toooo young tohandle that. Alfalfa based pellets and hay for now.

I can't wait to see him/her. I'm sure you will do your very very best to keep it healthy, happy (and with $100) SPOILED!


----------



## kathryn303 (May 1, 2007)

An update on my bunny:

I'm still not sure what to name her. I'll think of the perfect name in time though.

She is now eating her pellets and timothy hay. I saw herdrink out of her new no-leaking water bottle, but she seems to perferthe bowl of water, so I'm leaving the bowl of water in her cage for nowjust in case. 

The first night I had her she woke me up at 5:30 in the morning withthe jingling and all the noise of her throwing around hertoys. She loves playing with the keys and her little jinglyball and her toilet paper tube with timothy hay in it. 

I sometimes let her run around my room, but it still isn'tbunnyproofed, so I follow her around. She doesn't seem toointerested in the wires though, just under my bed. She lovesbeing put on my bed (she is still too small to hop up there on herown). When she's laying on the bed with me, she will comeover to me and hop on my back and lay against me. 

She loves to be pet anywhere on her head, mainly the ears.She loves me to stroke her ears and it is like there is an invisiblebutton behind her ears where when you pet or push it, she startsgrinding her teeth happily. 

I let her run around in our family room which has quite a bit ofrunning space. She immediately started doing binkies allaround the room. When she got tired, she came up to me andasked to be pet. She is so sweet! She also loves tobe held and lay on my lap while I'm watching tv or something.She also gives me bunny kisses. :hug2:

I've also noticed that when she is calm, her right ear goes down, butwhen she is alert, the right ear goes up. The left ear isalways down. :bunny19She seems veryhappy. Here are some pics that Itook. Oh, and she was born on March 27th.So, today, she is 5 weeks old. 

I hear you!







Isn't my ear cute?






Oh, ya....that's the spot! 






Butt shot! 






Just loungin with my friend.


----------



## kathryn303 (May 2, 2007)

I really need some help naming her....:?


----------



## JadeIcing (May 3, 2007)

How did I miss all this?


----------



## kathryn303 (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm so glad the forum is back on. I have so many pics to show everyone!

As some of you may already know, my hamsters, Alice and Stuart, had babies. (also known as pups or puppies) There were four cute (well, actually kind of odd looking) little pups in the cage. When I came back home oneday, there was only one pup left. Alice had eaten the other 3 for some reason.

Here is a video of the remaining pup at3 days old. Sorry about the bad lighting.

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=Z0zIqFwZLvc]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Z0zIqFwZLvc[/ame]

Here is a pic of the pup at 3 days old. It was just starting to get somegrey coloring to it's skin.






I was going to put up a picture of the pup today, at 1 week old. But, I just got a new computer and it doesn't want me to upload pics from my camera.


----------



## kathryn303 (Jun 23, 2007)

Now back to Bunny!

My cat, Timothy, and Bunny have decided that they like each other. Bunny always seems eager to make friends with my other pets. I would get her another rabbit friend, but my parents seem to think that 1 bunny is enough. :? So, here are a few thinks with Timothy and Bunny.

Ignore the mattress, I was washing my sheets when this happened.






And here the this awesomely cute video of them. Don't worry, Timothy wasn't hurting Bunny at all.

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=RUOkq-p9-pg]http://youtube.com/watch?v=RUOkq-p9-pg[/ame]

Here they are back-to-back outside.






Here they are circling each other. I thought it was cute because it looked like they were about to fight. But really, Bunny was just cleaning herself.


----------



## kathryn303 (Jun 23, 2007)

Now some of my other cat, Macho, and Bunny. Whenever Bunny gets too close to Macho, Macho runs for his life. lol Macho is a true scaredy cat. 

Bunny was just hopping around the backyard and totally ignoring the cats. The cats always had their eyes on her though. 






One night, Macho hopped in Bunny's litter box and decided it was a good place to rest. Meanwhile, Bunny was cleaning herself.


----------



## kathryn303 (Jun 23, 2007)

Here is one of my dog, Lily, and Bunny. I don't completely trust Lily around Bunny, because she thinks it is fun to try and chase Bunny. She doesn't really mean any harm, but it scares poor Bunny.






And here is one of Bunny with Minnie in her ball. (RIP Minnie)






I don't have any of Bunny with Voldemort, Stuart, or Alice yet.


----------



## kathryn303 (Jun 23, 2007)

Timothy decided to explore Bunny's cage and see if his friend was being treated OK. 

"Ramp looks good"






"Bars look sturdy"






"Hay looks good. Hey! It's Timothy Hay! (get it? My name is Timothy too!)"






"Litter looks great"






"Toys look fun!"






"Water looks fresh"






"Lookin' good so far, Kathryn!"






"Food looks good"






"MMm....! Food TASTES good!" (he actually started eating her pellets) 






"All done!"






"Just going to get out now...."






Sorry for so many pics! I get excited when using a camera.


----------



## kathryn303 (Jun 23, 2007)

Here are some pics of Bunny having some fun in the backyard. She doesn't really like the backyard anymore ever since she was hopping out there and someone let the dog out and Lily thought it was fun to chase Bunny around at super speed. Poor Bunny was terrified after that. :X I'm going to make an run out of NIC panels for Bunny though.

Haha! Look at her tounge!






A posing Bunny.






"Are you getting this Kathryn?"






Just checking out the plants.






"You'll never find me!"






Action shot!


----------



## kathryn303 (Jun 23, 2007)

I told you I had a lot of pictures! I actually still have more that I want to post, but I'll do it some other day. I need to steady myself. :biggrin2:

I have been re-doing my room the past couple weeks. So, Bunny hasn't gotten to run around much at all because the only place my parents will allow her to runaround is my bedroom and outside, and Bunny doesn't like outside that much anymore. I finnished my room today though! I had to take off all of this stupid Bunny wallpaper that I have had for 14 long years. Then we painted it a light purple. I really like how it looks now. 

I also got a new computer for my eighth grade graduation. We just hooked it up tonight. It's really fast, has a ton of memory, and has a HUGE flat screen montior. :dude: I love it! Tomorrow, we are going to try and figure out how to get all of my pics and music from the old computer to this computer. 

Tomorrow, I will hopefully be going shopping to get stuff to start building Bunny and NIC cage. She is slowly starting to grow out of her store-bought cage and with me being busy more, she isn't getting as much time to run around. The NIC cage will be 3 high, 2 deep, and 3 wide. It will fit almost perfectly in a corner in my room. I'm so excited about building it!


----------



## kathryn303 (Jun 23, 2007)

I finally figured out how to upload pics from my camera to my new computer. So, as I promised,pics of my baby hamster at 1 week old. He actually has some fur now and you can see whiskers. He is getting so cute!

Here is Alice. You can see the baby underneath her.







The eyes are stillclosed.






Awwwww!


----------



## binkies (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow those are some cute pictures!!! My favorite is the "inspection". Glad he has things covered, safety is very important!


----------



## ellissian (Jun 24, 2007)

Aw, Kathryn how cute your baby hammie is getting fur.


----------



## buck rogers (Jun 24, 2007)

Cute bun! Bunny tongues are the best:biggrin2:!


----------



## kathryn303 (Jun 26, 2007)

The baby hamster could be opening _his_ (yes, his!) eyes any day now! He is for sure a little boy. He's 11 days old now. My! How fast they grow! 

Tonight, Bunny was out of her cage and just relaxing and laying down on the carpet. I got up and was walking torward her and she jumped up and came over to me. I layed down on my carpet and she snuggled in right next to me. She is just like a teddy bear! She is a true snuggle bunny. :biggrin2:

I finished building her a brand new NIC cage today! It is 2 high, 3 wide, and 2 deep. If she ever gets a lot bigger, I always have extra so that I might make it one more level high. I used some leftover carpet that we had in the attic on the shelves. For the bottom floor, we had and old board that my sister and I used to practice tap dancing on. (I quit dancing years ago) The board was wood with a white board finish on one side. You can buy it at any hardware store. It works really great though, because if it gets wet, it is easy to wipe up because of the dry erase board on the one side. I'll post some pics of it in the NIC cage photo forum section.

I also built Bunny a nice, big run out of extra NIC panels for outside. She loves it! I'll post some pics of it in the NIC pics forum also. 

After getting all this new stuff and being really spoiled, I heard Bunny thump twice tonight. When I went to see what was wrong, all she seemed to want was a ton of attention. It seems like now matter how much attention I give her and how much I spoil her, Bunny always wants more.


----------



## kathryn303 (Jun 26, 2007)

Some more pics of Bunny that I haven't posted yet. 


Bunny takes over my bed at night.






Bunny chewing up her phonebook. (it's sooo much more torn up now)






Bunny found her pet carrier and decided that it was a good place to rest. (by the way, I found this carrier at Target for $20 I think. same one was at petco for $35)






A tired Bunny behind the door.






Bunny chewing up a wad of newspaper. (check out her spiffy new harness, which by the way, she HATES)






She's doing Bunny yoga. 






A stretched out Bunny.






Bunny in action!






A tired Bunny.






Bunny on my desk. She looks so much smaller then.






The adorable and fluffy Bunny butt!






Her in her spiffy but unwanted harness.






That is all I have for now! *sigh* I _love_ pictures!


----------



## kathryn303 (Jun 28, 2007)

Here is the baby hamster at 13 days old. I took these pics because I thought it was Friday today, so I thought the baby was 2 weeks old, but the date on my computer was wrong, so these pics are really of the baby at 13 days old. :X

eating a carrot (13 days old)











me holding him (13 days old)
















him eating real food (11 days old)






him eating again (10 days old)


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 28, 2007)

WOW your Bunny is Beautiful, note to self take a trip to California to Bunnynap Bunny.

You take great pictures, the baby hamster is adorable, are you going to keep him/her? 

What type of camera do you use?

Susan:apollo:


----------



## kathryn303 (Jun 28, 2007)

*puts a big lock on Bunny's cage* :raspberry:

Ya, I think I'm going to keep him. :biggrin2: He is too cute not to keep!

Here is my camera. It is pink :biggrin2:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8188668&type=product&productCategoryId=pcmcat103400050022&id=1164155954584



Also, if anyone wants to see what I did with the NIC panels, here's the link.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=15348&forum_id=21&page=10


----------



## ellissian (Jun 29, 2007)

Aw....your hamster is getting so big, I love his tiny paws. 

Have you got any names for he/she yet?


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jun 29, 2007)

Have you still not got a name for your bun yet? She is gorge btw


----------



## kathryn303 (Jun 29, 2007)

I don't have a name for the hamster yet.

For Bunny, I couldn't think of a name that suited her. I thought of many cute names, just none of them _fit _her. So now, she will always be Bunny. :biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 29, 2007)

He he....

The rabbit we bunnysat last week was called Bunny too. The owners couldn't think of a name for him either, and he doesn't respond to any spoken names. So Bunny was appropriate.


----------



## kathryn303 (Jul 3, 2007)

I think the pics of Alice and Stuart got lost while the forum change was happening. Well, if you didn't already know, my other hamster, Minnie, died some time after I joined this forum. (around April or May) So, I got two more hamsters, Alice and Stuart. Alice is the black one and Stuart is the grey one. They are the one's that had the baby hamster together.











and Stuart


----------



## binkies (Jul 3, 2007)

Ack!!! Hamster cutenesss!!!! I want him/her!


----------



## kathryn303 (Jul 13, 2007)

My family owns a farm and my great grandma brought me over a huge bag of alfalfa hay. Before, I only had some storebought timothy hay. Bunny would sometimes eat it. Ever since I gave Bunny some of that Alfalfa hay, she is absolutely addicted to hay. 

I realized that I spend at least $25 a month on my animals. :? That adds up. :grumpy: They are all worth it though. :biggrin2:

I thought I had my wires covered well, but Bunny found a way to chew through one of my computer speakers wires. So now I only have 1 speaker working. :grumpy:

List of things Bunny has ruined:

1. My ipod charger

2. One computer speaker



I feel so disorganized right now. I've been trying to clean up my room, but every time I turn my back for a second, Bunny has made a new mess for me to clean up. :faint:



The baby hamsters' name is Dusty now and I decided to keep him. He is 4 weeks old today. Last week, I separated him from Alice and put him in with his father. Stuart and Dusty seem to be getting along great now. They look so much alike, except for that Stuart is about 5 times bigger than Dusty. Stuart needs to go on a diet. :?


----------

